# Official: Samyang 100mm T3.1 VDSLR ED UMC MACRO



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2015)

```
<p class="r1"><strong>Free Your Action</strong></p>
<p class="r2">Telephotos and close-ups for cinematography</p>
<ul class="r3">
<li>Macro Telephoto Manual Focus Lens</li>
<li>Bright T3.1 aperture</li>
<li>High refractive (HR) and extra low dispersion lens (ED)</li>
<li>Uncoupled aperture and focus gear ring</li>
<li>Ultra Multi Coating (UMC) technology of Samyang Optics</li>
<li>Circular aperture with 9 blades</li>
<li>VDSLR II CINE LENS</li>
</ul>
<p class="r5"><strong>Macro Telephoto Manual Focus Lens</strong>

Samyang Optics 100mm T3.1 VDSLR ED UMC MACRO is a macro telephoto manual focus cine lens designed for full frame sensor sizes. The maximum close-up magnification is 1:1. This macro lens with vivid color and soft out-focusing is the best lens for close-up images of flower and insects. It also can be used as a 100mm telephoto lens for landscapes and portraits.</p>
<p><strong>VDSLR Cine Lens Features</strong>

Samyang 100mm T3.1 VDSLR ED UMC MACRO allows more delicate video work with T number marks. The focus gear ring is installed for follow focus system. You may change the aperture quietly and smoothly with the uncoupled aperture gear rings. Also, distance scale and T numbers are marked on both sides of the lens for convenience.</p>
<p class="r5"><!--more--></p>
<p class="r5"><strong>Optical Features</strong>

Samyang 100mm T3.1 has a low F number of T3.1. You may control the lens precisely when shooting under various exposure environment including relatively dark or too bright situations

This lens features 15 lenses in 12 groups especially including a high refractive lens (HR) and extra low dispersion lens (ED) to minimize color aberration and unnecessary light dispersion in order to offer high resolution throughout the image. Ultra Multi Coating (UMC) of Samyang Optics is used to optimize the light penetration and minimizes flare and ghost. With such optical construction, it has 0.307m of minimum focal length to film subjects in a very near distance.</p>
<p><strong>Hardware Features</strong>

There are 9 aperture blades designed to be almost as a full circle when aperture is closed which expresses starlike ray clearly and beautifully. The frame of the lens is compact and solid since it is made of high-strength aluminum alloy so you can create trustworthy images. Also, detachable petal-shaped lens hood minimizes flare and ghost by sheltering lens from unnecessary lights.

Available for 10 camera mounts: Canon EOS, Nikon AE, Pentax K, Sony ∝, Canon M, Fujifilm X, Samsung NX, Sony E, FT, MFT.</p>
<p><strong>Samyang Optics VDSLR II Cine Lens Line Up</strong>

Samyang 100mm T3.1 VDSLR ED UMC MACRO is one of Samyang Optics VDSLR II Cine Lens Line Up for full frame image sensor sizes. The lenses produce the same image color and have a united location of aperture and focus gear ring to maximize the convenience when filming.</p>
<p class="r5"><a href="http://www.syopt.com/en/camera/cine-lenses-100mm-T3.1-VDSLR-ED-UMC-MACRO.php" target="_blank">Visit Samyang for more information</a></p>
```


----------



## HoodlessShooter (Apr 2, 2015)

"VDSLR ED UMC MACRO", I think my father has a ointment for that in his medicine cabinet that expired back in the '70s. Are you sure this is not a left over April Fools joke?


----------

